# Spouse Visa and NHS



## Annnie (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, I've finished the online VAF4A form and noticed at the end that it says that "you will be billed for medical care in the UK". Am I entitled to free medical care in the UK on a spouse settlement visa?

Thanks,


----------



## mon87 (Jul 10, 2012)

normally visas over 6 months have NHS care


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Annnie said:


> Hi, I've finished the online VAF4A form and noticed at the end that it says that "you will be billed for medical care in the UK". Am I entitled to free medical care in the UK on a spouse settlement visa?
> 
> Thanks,


Currently when here on a spouse visa (others too but I don't know enough about which ones to comment) you register with a GP, and those visits are free. However, for the first twelve months in the UK on the visa, you will be billed for any hospital care rendered.

Additionally, prescriptions have a charge in England and Wales (NI too if I recall correctly but I could be wrong about NI), prescriptions in Scotland are free. 

Prescription eye glasses on NHS are less expensive than private but there are forms to fill out. In Scotland one exam per year is free to all residents, not sure how it works in the rest of the Union. 

Dental care with NHS is at lowered rates but not free, you will be charged for dental care.

If you can afford it, private insurance (medical and dental) is really the way to go. Using NHS without having contributed to it through National Insurance deductions is not considered as having accessed Public Funds, but any fees not paid can cause you problems. Also, it's not a popular thing to do right now; to arrive and start hitting NHS for health care is considered by the general public as one more reason immigrants are a burden to the State.

There are several private health insurance companies here with very affordable rates. I pay under £100 per month for a comprehensive policy. Cigna and Aviva are only two of the companies who have affordable, comprehensive plans.


----------



## Annnie (Apr 11, 2012)

ah, thanks for that clarification. I wonder how it is for an Australian on a spouse visa, as Australia and the UK have a reciprocal health care agreement?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Annnie said:


> ah, thanks for that clarification. I wonder how it is for an Australian on a spouse visa, as Australia and the UK have a reciprocal health care agreement?


Ooooh, that's stumped me, lol! Someone (likely Joppa, or one of the Aussie members) will probably post in on that.


----------

